# EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM Picture



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/ef-m-11-22mm-f4-5-6-is-stm-picture/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/ef-m-11-22mm-f4-5-6-is-stm-picture/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM

</strong>The next EOS M lens will be released soon and it will be an ultrawide.</p>
<p>Here’s a blurry image of the lens, expect an announcement shortly.</p>
<div id="attachment_13654" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 510px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/canon_ef-m11-22.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-13654" alt="EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/canon_ef-m11-22.jpg" width="500" height="311" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM</p></div>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2013/06/ef-m11-22mm-is-stm.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Atonegro (Jun 5, 2013)

Hm...Hope that the lens itself is a bit sharper...


----------



## procentje20 (Jun 5, 2013)

That is a nicely sized lens. Probably wont take filters, as most ultrawides sport a very large filter thread for that purpose.


----------



## rs (Jun 5, 2013)

procentje20 said:


> That is a nicely sized lens. Probably wont take filters, as most ultrawides sport a very large filter thread for that purpose.


Unlike the EF-S 10-22, this is not as wide (11mm vs 10mm), not as bright (f4 vs f3.5) and the shorter flange distance of the EF-M mount allows the lens to be less of a retrofocus design. This all adds up to a much more compact design, including the curvature and size of the front element.

It has been reported to have a 55mm filter thread, and that picture certainly looks like a front filter is not only possible, but around that size too.

http://www.canonwatch.com/rumor-ef-m-11-22mm-f4-5-6-is-stm-lens-for-canon-eos-m-may-be-around-the-corner/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2013)

rs said:


> ...that picture certainly looks like a front filter is not only possible, but around that size too.



+1 - the front element doesn't bulge out beyond where the filter would be threaded on, so it will almost certainly take a front filter.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 5, 2013)

I knew the EOS-M didn't have the best focus system in the Canon lineup..... but this takes the cake.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting.... lets see how sharp it is. All we need now is an M body upgrade...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 6, 2013)

As an owner of the EOS-M, and someone who likes to travel light and take landscape/architecture shots, I'm happy this lens is being made. The cost though, seems a high 399 EU (524.68 USD, or probably a US MAP of $499.99) is high. I was hoping this would be more in the $199-$299 range.

As for the higher f-stops. Most landscape shots are done on a tripod, so it doesn't bother me. I always try to bracket my landscape shots, so I'd always use it that way. f4-5.6 is sufficient for lens of this caliber, so long as the image quality is on par or better than the EF-S 10-22mm.


----------

